# problem with nvidia vid card

## pawstar

Hi Folks,

I am getting really frustrated with a problem that I have with the nvidia drivers.  Every so often (sometimes a 3-4 times a day), my system freezes completely.  Half the time I can ssh into it and attempt a reboot, other times only REISUB can reboot the machine.  I've got through a few iterations of drivers 290.x & 295.x (waiting for 295.33 to get unmasked) with no luck.  (Its been happening for at least a month).  I have removed all PCI-e devices from machine, leaving only my video card (an EVGA GTX 460 2WIN) plugged in.  I am at a loss as to what could be the problem.  For the times when I was able to ssh into the box, in dmesg I saw:

```

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00009097 00001614 00000000 0000000d

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00009097 0000114c 20030453 0000000c

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00044000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000902d 00000838 677a6218 00000004

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000902d 0000083c feaccfe7 00000004

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000902d 00000844 feaccfe7 00000004

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000902d 0000084c feaccfe7 00000004

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000902d 00000854 feaccfe7 00000004

```

or

```

NVRM: Xid (0000:08:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00804000

NVRM: Xid (0000:08:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00804000

NVRM: Xid (0000:08:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00804000

NVRM: Xid (0000:08:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00804000

NVRM: Xid (0000:08:00): 12, COCOD 00000001 e0012d00 0000902d 00003e44 00001860

NVRM: Xid (0000:08:00): 12, COCOD 00000001 e0012d00 0000902d 00003e44 00001760

NVRM: Xid (0000:08:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000902d 00000100 00000000 00000000

NVRM: Xid (0000:08:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000902d 00000100 00000000 00000000

```

or

```

NVRM: GPU at 0000:08:00.0 has fallen off the bus.

NVRM: GPU at 0000:08:00.0 has fallen off the bus.

irq 22: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Pid: 4560, comm: X Tainted: P           O 3.2.7-pf #1

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff81078dc0>] ? __report_bad_irq+0x2c/0xb4

 [<ffffffff8107903d>] ? note_interrupt+0x169/0x1e8

 [<ffffffff8107746f>] ? handle_irq_event_percpu+0x102/0x11a

 [<ffffffff8103ca09>] ? __do_softirq+0xc2/0x106

 [<ffffffff810774b4>] ? handle_irq_event+0x2d/0x4d

 [<ffffffff810797b4>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x6d/0x9c

 [<ffffffff81003c23>] ? handle_irq+0x17/0x1d

 [<ffffffff81003956>] ? do_IRQ+0x45/0xad

 [<ffffffff81377eeb>] ? common_interrupt+0x6b/0x6b

 <EOI>  [<ffffffffa0934e44>] ? _nv009661rm+0x9/0xa1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa05426dc>] ? _nv014333rm+0x225/0x42e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa095cef8>] ? _nv004022rm+0x694b/0xd078 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa05a0db9>] ? _nv002329rm+0x4bf/0x4d0 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa05a0fc1>] ? _nv002034rm+0x1f7/0x20d [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa05a00f5>] ? _nv002322rm+0x586/0x5ab [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa059aafb>] ? _nv002186rm+0xce8/0x10c9 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa059b2dd>] ? _nv002214rm+0x401/0x7c3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa08dd067>] ? _nv006606rm+0x355/0x574 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa08dd1c4>] ? _nv006606rm+0x4b2/0x574 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0965c9e>] ? _nv016104rm+0x1729/0x1eab [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa095d27a>] ? _nv004022rm+0x6ccd/0xd078 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa095d3a0>] ? _nv004022rm+0x6df3/0xd078 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0a4db0e>] ? _nv012988rm+0x2ab/0xb7f [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0a5cd8a>] ? _nv012985rm+0x155/0x1e5b [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0913aa4>] ? _nv008678rm+0x3c/0x77 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa091396f>] ? _nv007916rm+0xaf/0xda [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0909afc>] ? _nv008005rm+0x48b/0x638 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0909e7d>] ? _nv008546rm+0x1d4/0x1e8 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa091492b>] ? _nv008626rm+0x60/0x7e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa052f9d1>] ? _nv001065rm+0x2427/0x3fc1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa052d4ef>] ? _nv001031rm+0x11de/0x1218 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa052d592>] ? _nv016054rm+0xe/0x26 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa052db2c>] ? _nv001065rm+0x582/0x3fc1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa052d4ef>] ? _nv001031rm+0x11de/0x1218 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa052d592>] ? _nv016054rm+0xe/0x26 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa052d8af>] ? _nv001065rm+0x305/0x3fc1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa052d4ef>] ? _nv001031rm+0x11de/0x1218 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa052d566>] ? _nv016056rm+0x3d/0x5b [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0bf3dc7>] ? _nv001074rm+0xdf/0x1c3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0bf6b7e>] ? rm_free_unused_clients+0x9a/0x1a2 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffff8120509b>] ? tty_release+0x47a/0x48e

 [<ffffffffa0c1743f>] ? nv_kern_ctl_close+0x95/0xf3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffff810b28ca>] ? fput+0xea/0x1a5

 [<ffffffff810afa7d>] ? filp_close+0x62/0x6a

 [<ffffffff8103aae0>] ? put_files_struct+0x63/0xc1

 [<ffffffff8103ae19>] ? do_exit+0x258/0x6f5

 [<ffffffff8103b539>] ? do_group_exit+0x72/0x9c

 [<ffffffff81044b64>] ? get_signal_to_deliver+0x419/0x43a

 [<ffffffff81001d44>] ? do_signal+0x38/0x638

 [<ffffffff81002380>] ? do_notify_resume+0x25/0x61

 [<ffffffff81377fb6>] ? retint_signal+0x3d/0x77

handlers:

[<ffffffff8128f319>] usb_hcd_irq

[<ffffffffa0c15d33>] nv_kern_isr

Disabling IRQ #22

```

or 

```

NVRM: GPU at 0000:08:00.0 has fallen off the bus.

NVRM: GPU at 0000:08:00.0 has fallen off the bus.

irq 22: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Pid: 0, comm: swapper/7 Tainted: P           O 3.2.7-pf #1

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff81078dc0>] ? __report_bad_irq+0x2c/0xb4

 [<ffffffff8107903d>] ? note_interrupt+0x169/0x1e8

 [<ffffffff8107746f>] ? handle_irq_event_percpu+0x102/0x11a

 [<ffffffff810774b4>] ? handle_irq_event+0x2d/0x4d

 [<ffffffff810797b4>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x6d/0x9c

 [<ffffffff81003c23>] ? handle_irq+0x17/0x1d

 [<ffffffff81003956>] ? do_IRQ+0x45/0xad

 [<ffffffff81377eeb>] ? common_interrupt+0x6b/0x6b

 <EOI>  [<ffffffff81008d1c>] ? default_idle+0x20/0x34

 [<ffffffff81008e0c>] ? amd_e400_idle+0xdc/0xe2

 [<ffffffff8100117f>] ? cpu_idle+0x61/0x7a

handlers:

[<ffffffff8128f319>] usb_hcd_irq

[<ffffffffa0b87d33>] nv_kern_isr

Disabling IRQ #22

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00040000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00800000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00800000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00800000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00800000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00800000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00800000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00800000

INFO: rcu_sched detected stall on CPU 4 (t=6000 jiffies)

Pid: 4599, comm: X Tainted: P           O 3.2.7-pf #1

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8107b5df>] ? __rcu_pending+0x82/0x336

 [<ffffffff812a03fc>] ? ehci_watchdog+0x35/0x44

 [<ffffffff8107c177>] ? rcu_check_callbacks+0x7e/0xae

 [<ffffffff810423a9>] ? update_process_times+0x31/0x63

 [<ffffffff810595b5>] ? tick_sched_timer+0x62/0x7e

 [<ffffffff81050720>] ? __run_hrtimer.clone.26+0x4c/0xc1

 [<ffffffff81050d0f>] ? hrtimer_interrupt+0xc9/0x195

 [<ffffffff810141dc>] ? smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x80/0x95

 [<ffffffff81378f8b>] ? apic_timer_interrupt+0x6b/0x70

 <EOI>  [<ffffffffa08d6112>] ? _nv009235rm+0xaed/0xf50 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0512d9e>] ? _nv002329rm+0x4a4/0x4d0 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0512fc1>] ? _nv002034rm+0x1f7/0x20d [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa05120f5>] ? _nv002322rm+0x586/0x5ab [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa050cafb>] ? _nv002186rm+0xce8/0x10c9 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa050d2dd>] ? _nv002214rm+0x401/0x7c3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa084f067>] ? _nv006606rm+0x355/0x574 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa084f1c4>] ? _nv006606rm+0x4b2/0x574 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa08d7c9e>] ? _nv016104rm+0x1729/0x1eab [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa08cf27a>] ? _nv004022rm+0x6ccd/0xd078 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa08cf3a0>] ? _nv004022rm+0x6df3/0xd078 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa09bfb0e>] ? _nv012988rm+0x2ab/0xb7f [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa09ced8a>] ? _nv012985rm+0x155/0x1e5b [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0885aa4>] ? _nv008678rm+0x3c/0x77 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa088596f>] ? _nv007916rm+0xaf/0xda [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa087bafc>] ? _nv008005rm+0x48b/0x638 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa087be7d>] ? _nv008546rm+0x1d4/0x1e8 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa088692b>] ? _nv008626rm+0x60/0x7e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa04a19d1>] ? _nv001065rm+0x2427/0x3fc1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa049f4ef>] ? _nv001031rm+0x11de/0x1218 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa049f592>] ? _nv016054rm+0xe/0x26 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa049fb2c>] ? _nv001065rm+0x582/0x3fc1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa049f4ef>] ? _nv001031rm+0x11de/0x1218 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa049f592>] ? _nv016054rm+0xe/0x26 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa049f8af>] ? _nv001065rm+0x305/0x3fc1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa049f4ef>] ? _nv001031rm+0x11de/0x1218 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa049f566>] ? _nv016056rm+0x3d/0x5b [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0b65dc7>] ? _nv001074rm+0xdf/0x1c3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0b68b7e>] ? rm_free_unused_clients+0x9a/0x1a2 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffff8120509b>] ? tty_release+0x47a/0x48e

 [<ffffffffa0b8943f>] ? nv_kern_ctl_close+0x95/0xf3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffff810b28ca>] ? fput+0xea/0x1a5

 [<ffffffff810afa7d>] ? filp_close+0x62/0x6a

```

or 

```

NVRM: GPU at 0000:09:00.0 has fallen off the bus.

NVRM: GPU at 0000:09:00.0 has fallen off the bus.

irq 18: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Pid: 4740, comm: X Tainted: P           O 3.2.7-pf #1

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff81078dc0>] ? __report_bad_irq+0x2c/0xb4

 [<ffffffff8107903d>] ? note_interrupt+0x169/0x1e8

 [<ffffffff8107746f>] ? handle_irq_event_percpu+0x102/0x11a

 [<ffffffff8103ca09>] ? __do_softirq+0xc2/0x106

 [<ffffffff810774b4>] ? handle_irq_event+0x2d/0x4d

 [<ffffffff810797b4>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x6d/0x9c

 [<ffffffff81003c23>] ? handle_irq+0x17/0x1d

 [<ffffffff81003956>] ? do_IRQ+0x45/0xad

 [<ffffffff81377eeb>] ? common_interrupt+0x6b/0x6b

 <EOI>  [<ffffffffa10d42a6>] ? _nv014725rm+0x5/0xc4 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10d36dc>] ? _nv014333rm+0x225/0x42e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14f513a>] ? _nv009235rm+0xb15/0xf50 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1131d9e>] ? _nv002329rm+0x4a4/0x4d0 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1131fc1>] ? _nv002034rm+0x1f7/0x20d [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa11310f5>] ? _nv002322rm+0x586/0x5ab [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa112bafb>] ? _nv002186rm+0xce8/0x10c9 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa112c2dd>] ? _nv002214rm+0x401/0x7c3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa146e067>] ? _nv006606rm+0x355/0x574 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa146e1c4>] ? _nv006606rm+0x4b2/0x574 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14f6c9e>] ? _nv016104rm+0x1729/0x1eab [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14ee27a>] ? _nv004022rm+0x6ccd/0xd078 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14ee3a0>] ? _nv004022rm+0x6df3/0xd078 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa15deb0e>] ? _nv012988rm+0x2ab/0xb7f [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa15edd8a>] ? _nv012985rm+0x155/0x1e5b [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14a4aa4>] ? _nv008678rm+0x3c/0x77 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14a496f>] ? _nv007916rm+0xaf/0xda [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa149aafc>] ? _nv008005rm+0x48b/0x638 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa149ae7d>] ? _nv008546rm+0x1d4/0x1e8 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14a592b>] ? _nv008626rm+0x60/0x7e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10c09d1>] ? _nv001065rm+0x2427/0x3fc1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be4ef>] ? _nv001031rm+0x11de/0x1218 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be592>] ? _nv016054rm+0xe/0x26 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10beb2c>] ? _nv001065rm+0x582/0x3fc1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be4ef>] ? _nv001031rm+0x11de/0x1218 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be592>] ? _nv016054rm+0xe/0x26 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be8af>] ? _nv001065rm+0x305/0x3fc1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be4ef>] ? _nv001031rm+0x11de/0x1218 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be566>] ? _nv016056rm+0x3d/0x5b [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1784dc7>] ? _nv001074rm+0xdf/0x1c3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1787b7e>] ? rm_free_unused_clients+0x9a/0x1a2 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffff8120509b>] ? tty_release+0x47a/0x48e

 [<ffffffffa17a843f>] ? nv_kern_ctl_close+0x95/0xf3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffff810b28ca>] ? fput+0xea/0x1a5

 [<ffffffff810afa7d>] ? filp_close+0x62/0x6a

 [<ffffffff8103aae0>] ? put_files_struct+0x63/0xc1

 [<ffffffff8103ae19>] ? do_exit+0x258/0x6f5

 [<ffffffff8103b539>] ? do_group_exit+0x72/0x9c

 [<ffffffff81044b64>] ? get_signal_to_deliver+0x419/0x43a

 [<ffffffff81001d44>] ? do_signal+0x38/0x638

 [<ffffffff810431e2>] ? signal_wake_up+0x20/0x2f

 [<ffffffff81043875>] ? __send_signal.clone.12+0x1b9/0x1d6

 [<ffffffff81002380>] ? do_notify_resume+0x25/0x61

 [<ffffffff81377fb6>] ? retint_signal+0x3d/0x77

handlers:

[<ffffffff8128f319>] usb_hcd_irq

[<ffffffffa17a6d33>] nv_kern_isr

Disabling IRQ #18

INFO: rcu_sched detected stall on CPU 7 (t=6000 jiffies)

Pid: 4740, comm: X Tainted: P           O 3.2.7-pf #1

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8107b5df>] ? __rcu_pending+0x82/0x336

 [<ffffffff8107c177>] ? rcu_check_callbacks+0x7e/0xae

 [<ffffffff810423a9>] ? update_process_times+0x31/0x63

 [<ffffffff810595b5>] ? tick_sched_timer+0x62/0x7e

 [<ffffffff81050720>] ? __run_hrtimer.clone.26+0x4c/0xc1

 [<ffffffff81050d0f>] ? hrtimer_interrupt+0xc9/0x195

 [<ffffffff810141dc>] ? smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x80/0x95

 [<ffffffff81378f8b>] ? apic_timer_interrupt+0x6b/0x70

 <EOI>  [<ffffffffa10d42ad>] ? _nv014725rm+0xc/0xc4 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10d36dc>] ? _nv014333rm+0x225/0x42e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14c5e80>] ? _nv009661rm+0x45/0xa1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14edef8>] ? _nv004022rm+0x694b/0xd078 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1131db9>] ? _nv002329rm+0x4bf/0x4d0 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1131fc1>] ? _nv002034rm+0x1f7/0x20d [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa11310f5>] ? _nv002322rm+0x586/0x5ab [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa112bafb>] ? _nv002186rm+0xce8/0x10c9 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa112c2dd>] ? _nv002214rm+0x401/0x7c3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa146e067>] ? _nv006606rm+0x355/0x574 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa146e1c4>] ? _nv006606rm+0x4b2/0x574 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14f6c9e>] ? _nv016104rm+0x1729/0x1eab [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14ee27a>] ? _nv004022rm+0x6ccd/0xd078 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14ee3a0>] ? _nv004022rm+0x6df3/0xd078 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa15deb0e>] ? _nv012988rm+0x2ab/0xb7f [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa15edd8a>] ? _nv012985rm+0x155/0x1e5b [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14a4aa4>] ? _nv008678rm+0x3c/0x77 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14a496f>] ? _nv007916rm+0xaf/0xda [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa149aafc>] ? _nv008005rm+0x48b/0x638 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa149ae7d>] ? _nv008546rm+0x1d4/0x1e8 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14a592b>] ? _nv008626rm+0x60/0x7e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10c09d1>] ? _nv001065rm+0x2427/0x3fc1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be4ef>] ? _nv001031rm+0x11de/0x1218 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be592>] ? _nv016054rm+0xe/0x26 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10beb2c>] ? _nv001065rm+0x582/0x3fc1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be4ef>] ? _nv001031rm+0x11de/0x1218 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be592>] ? _nv016054rm+0xe/0x26 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be8af>] ? _nv001065rm+0x305/0x3fc1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be4ef>] ? _nv001031rm+0x11de/0x1218 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10be566>] ? _nv016056rm+0x3d/0x5b [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1784dc7>] ? _nv001074rm+0xdf/0x1c3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1787b7e>] ? rm_free_unused_clients+0x9a/0x1a2 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffff8120509b>] ? tty_release+0x47a/0x48e

 [<ffffffffa17a843f>] ? nv_kern_ctl_close+0x95/0xf3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffff810b28ca>] ? fput+0xea/0x1a5

 [<ffffffff810afa7d>] ? filp_close+0x62/0x6a

 [<ffffffff8103aae0>] ? put_files_struct+0x63/0xc1

 [<ffffffff8103ae19>] ? do_exit+0x258/0x6f5

 [<ffffffff8103b539>] ? do_group_exit+0x72/0x9c

 [<ffffffff81044b64>] ? get_signal_to_deliver+0x419/0x43a

 [<ffffffff81001d44>] ? do_signal+0x38/0x638

 [<ffffffff810431e2>] ? signal_wake_up+0x20/0x2f

 [<ffffffff81043875>] ? __send_signal.clone.12+0x1b9/0x1d6

 [<ffffffff81002380>] ? do_notify_resume+0x25/0x61

 [<ffffffff81377fb6>] ? retint_signal+0x3d/0x77

```

one time I caught this in the Xorg.0.log:

```

[  8792.576] [mi] Increasing EQ size to 512 to prevent dropped events.

[  8818.053] (EE) NVIDIA(0): GpFifo object allocation failed: 0x2c

[  8818.055] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate DMA push buffer

[  8818.055] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

[  8818.055] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Error recovery failed.

[  8818.055] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

[  8818.055] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to restore the NVIDIA error handler!

[  8818.056] 

[  8818.056] Backtrace:

[  8818.056] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x56a796]

[  8818.056] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x16e369) [0x56e369]

[  8818.056] 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f5f885c3000+0x107f0) [0x7f5f885d37f0]

[  8818.056] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f5f828d3000+0x8eded) [0x7f5f82961ded]

[  8818.056] 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f5f828d3000+0x106c9d) [0x7f5f829d9c9d]

[  8818.056] 5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f5f828d3000+0x535bdc) [0x7f5f82e08bdc]

[  8818.056] 6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xfbc4e) [0x4fbc4e]

[  8818.056] 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x32813) [0x432813]

[  8818.056] 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x35b39) [0x435b39]

[  8818.056] 9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24d3a) [0x424d3a]

[  8818.056] 10: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xec) [0x7f5f874f122c]

[  8818.056] 11: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24889) [0x424889]

[  8818.056] 

[  8818.056] Segmentation fault at address 0x7f5f89294a34

[  8818.056] 

Fatal server error:

[  8818.056] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[  8818.056] 

[  8818.056] 

```

Anyone have any ideas what could be wrong?

----------

## pawstar

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.33 isn't any better.  Still tons of lockups/freezes.  One thing I did notice is that sometimes prior to locking up, X becomes very sluggish.  Memory usage goes through the roof (even though this really shouldn't be a problem on my system - i've got tons of ram):

```

root      4557  6.7  9.2 3153320 3060764 tty7  Ss+  14:31  27:16 /usr/bin/X -br -novtswitch -quiet :0 vt7 -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-HibaBb

```

Some more stuff from Xorg.0.log

```

[  4120.183] Backtrace:

[  4120.183] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x56a796]

[  4120.183] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4980d) [0x44980d]

[  4120.183] 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f65a2554000+0x62d1) [0x7f65a255a2d1]

[  4120.183] 3: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x71c58) [0x471c58]

[  4120.183] 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x96d66) [0x496d66]

[  4120.183] 5: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f65a8db6000+0x107f0) [0x7f65a8dc67f0]

[  4120.183] 6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x8e5d0) [0x7f65a314f5d0]

[  4120.183] 7: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x8e677) [0x7f65a314f677]

[  4120.183] 8: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x901c5) [0x7f65a31511c5]

[  4120.183] 9: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0xa1724) [0x7f65a3162724]

[  4120.183] 10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0xa7c30) [0x7f65a3168c30]

[  4120.183] 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x5226d8) [0x7f65a35e36d8]

[  4120.183] 12: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xf881c) [0x4f881c]

[  4120.184] 13: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xee8a1) [0x4ee8a1]

[  4120.184] 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x35b39) [0x435b39]

[  4120.184] 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24d3a) [0x424d3a]

[  4120.184] 16: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xec) [0x7f65a7ce422c]

[  4120.184] 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24889) [0x424889]

[  4120.184] 

[  4120.583] [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  800 events have been dropped.

[  4120.583] 

[  4120.583] Backtrace:

[  4120.583] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x56a796]

[  4120.583] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4980d) [0x44980d]

[  4120.583] 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f65a2554000+0x62d1) [0x7f65a255a2d1]

[  4120.583] 3: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x71c58) [0x471c58]

[  4120.583] 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x96d66) [0x496d66]

[  4120.583] 5: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f65a8db6000+0x107f0) [0x7f65a8dc67f0]

[  4120.583] 6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x8e5cd) [0x7f65a314f5cd]

[  4120.583] 7: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x8e677) [0x7f65a314f677]

[  4120.583] 8: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x901c5) [0x7f65a31511c5]

[  4120.583] 9: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0xa1724) [0x7f65a3162724]

[  4120.583] 10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0xa7c30) [0x7f65a3168c30]

[  4120.583] 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x5226d8) [0x7f65a35e36d8]

[  4120.583] 12: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xf881c) [0x4f881c]

[  4120.583] 13: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xee8a1) [0x4ee8a1]

[  4120.583] 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x35b39) [0x435b39]

[  4120.583] 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24d3a) [0x424d3a]

[  4120.583] 16: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xec) [0x7f65a7ce422c]

[  4120.584] 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24889) [0x424889]

[  4120.584] 

[  4121.007] [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  900 events have been dropped.

[  4121.007] 

[  4121.007] Backtrace:

[  4121.007] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x56a796]

[  4121.007] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4980d) [0x44980d]

[  4121.007] 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f65a2554000+0x62d1) [0x7f65a255a2d1]

[  4121.007] 3: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x71c58) [0x471c58]

[  4121.007] 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x96d66) [0x496d66]

[  4121.007] 5: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f65a8db6000+0x107f0) [0x7f65a8dc67f0]

[  4121.007] 6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x8e5d0) [0x7f65a314f5d0]

[  4121.007] 7: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x8e677) [0x7f65a314f677]

[  4121.007] 8: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x901c5) [0x7f65a31511c5]

[  4121.007] 9: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0xa1724) [0x7f65a3162724]

[  4121.007] 10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0xa7c30) [0x7f65a3168c30]

[  4121.007] 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x5226d8) [0x7f65a35e36d8]

[  4121.007] 12: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xf881c) [0x4f881c]

[  4121.007] 13: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xee8a1) [0x4ee8a1]

[  4121.007] 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x35b39) [0x435b39]

[  4121.008] 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24d3a) [0x424d3a]

[  4121.008] 16: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xec) [0x7f65a7ce422c]

[  4121.008] 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24889) [0x424889]

[  4121.008] 

[  4122.295] [mi] EQ overflow continuing.  1000 events have been dropped.

[  4122.295] [mi] No further overflow reports will be reported until the clog is cleared.

[  4122.295] 

[  4122.295] Backtrace:

[  4122.295] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x56a796]

[  4122.295] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x4980d) [0x44980d]

[  4122.295] 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7f65a2554000+0x62d1) [0x7f65a255a2d1]

[  4122.295] 3: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x71c58) [0x471c58]

[  4122.295] 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x96d66) [0x496d66]

[  4122.295] 5: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f65a8db6000+0x107f0) [0x7f65a8dc67f0]

[  4122.295] 6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x8e5d0) [0x7f65a314f5d0]

[  4122.295] 7: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x8e677) [0x7f65a314f677]

[  4122.295] 8: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x901c5) [0x7f65a31511c5]

[  4122.295] 9: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0xa1724) [0x7f65a3162724]

[  4122.295] 10: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0xa7c30) [0x7f65a3168c30]

[  4122.295] 11: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f65a30c1000+0x5226d8) [0x7f65a35e36d8]

[  4122.295] 12: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xf881c) [0x4f881c]

[  4122.295] 13: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xee8a1) [0x4ee8a1]

[  4122.295] 14: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x35b39) [0x435b39]

[  4122.295] 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24d3a) [0x424d3a]

[  4122.295] 16: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xec) [0x7f65a7ce422c]

[  4122.296] 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24889) [0x424889]

```

And more stack dumps from dmesg:

```

NVRM: GPU at 0000:08:00.0 has fallen off the bus.

NVRM: GPU at 0000:08:00.0 has fallen off the bus.

irq 22: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Pid: 0, comm: swapper/7 Tainted: P           O 3.2.7-pf #1

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff81078dc0>] ? __report_bad_irq+0x2c/0xb4

 [<ffffffff8107903d>] ? note_interrupt+0x169/0x1e8

 [<ffffffff8107746f>] ? handle_irq_event_percpu+0x102/0x11a

 [<ffffffff810774b4>] ? handle_irq_event+0x2d/0x4d

 [<ffffffff810797b4>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x6d/0x9c

 [<ffffffff81003c23>] ? handle_irq+0x17/0x1d

 [<ffffffff81003956>] ? do_IRQ+0x45/0xad

 [<ffffffff81377eeb>] ? common_interrupt+0x6b/0x6b

 <EOI>  [<ffffffff81008d1c>] ? default_idle+0x20/0x34

 [<ffffffff81008e0c>] ? amd_e400_idle+0xdc/0xe2

 [<ffffffff8100117f>] ? cpu_idle+0x61/0x7a

handlers:

[<ffffffff8128f319>] usb_hcd_irq

[<ffffffffa0af0243>] nv_kern_isr

Disabling IRQ #22

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 0000902d 00000208 55680ec0 0000000c

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00040000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00040000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00040000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00040000

```

```

NVRM: Xid (0000:08:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00044000

NVRM: GPU at 0000:08:00.0 has fallen off the bus.

NVRM: GPU at 0000:08:00.0 has fallen off the bus.

usb 1-6.2: USB disconnect, device number 5

irq 22: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Pid: 0, comm: swapper/7 Tainted: P           O 3.2.7-pf #1

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff81078dc0>] ? __report_bad_irq+0x2c/0xb4

 [<ffffffff8107903d>] ? note_interrupt+0x169/0x1e8

 [<ffffffff8107746f>] ? handle_irq_event_percpu+0x102/0x11a

 [<ffffffff8103ca09>] ? __do_softirq+0xc2/0x106

 [<ffffffff810774b4>] ? handle_irq_event+0x2d/0x4d

 [<ffffffff810797b4>] ? handle_fasteoi_irq+0x6d/0x9c

 [<ffffffff81003c23>] ? handle_irq+0x17/0x1d

 [<ffffffff81003956>] ? do_IRQ+0x45/0xad

 [<ffffffff81377eeb>] ? common_interrupt+0x6b/0x6b

 <EOI>  [<ffffffff81008d1c>] ? default_idle+0x20/0x34

 [<ffffffff81008e0c>] ? amd_e400_idle+0xdc/0xe2

 [<ffffffff8100117f>] ? cpu_idle+0x61/0x7a

handlers:

[<ffffffff8128f319>] usb_hcd_irq

[<ffffffffa0a41243>] nv_kern_isr

Disabling IRQ #22

INFO: rcu_sched detected stall on CPU 5 (t=6000 jiffies)

Pid: 4641, comm: X Tainted: P           O 3.2.7-pf #1

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8107b5df>] ? __rcu_pending+0x82/0x336

 [<ffffffff8107c177>] ? rcu_check_callbacks+0x7e/0xae

 [<ffffffff810423a9>] ? update_process_times+0x31/0x63

 [<ffffffff810595b5>] ? tick_sched_timer+0x62/0x7e

 [<ffffffff81050720>] ? __run_hrtimer.clone.26+0x4c/0xc1

 [<ffffffff81050d0f>] ? hrtimer_interrupt+0xc9/0x195

 [<ffffffff810141dc>] ? smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x80/0x95

 [<ffffffff81378f8b>] ? apic_timer_interrupt+0x6b/0x70

 <EOI>  [<ffffffffa0373203>] ? _nv014730rm+0xc2/0xc4 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa037257c>] ? _nv014334rm+0x225/0x42e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa07661e0>] ? _nv009652rm+0x45/0xa1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa078eaf8>] ? _nv003996rm+0x694b/0xd0b8 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa03d1109>] ? _nv002303rm+0x4bf/0x4d0 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa03d1311>] ? _nv002008rm+0x1f7/0x20d [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa03d0445>] ? _nv002296rm+0x586/0x5ab [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa03cae4b>] ? _nv002160rm+0xce8/0x10c9 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa03cb62d>] ? _nv002188rm+0x401/0x7c3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa070e3c7>] ? _nv006584rm+0x355/0x574 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa070e524>] ? _nv006584rm+0x4b2/0x574 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa07978de>] ? _nv016107rm+0x1729/0x1eab [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa078ee7a>] ? _nv003996rm+0x6ccd/0xd0b8 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa078efa0>] ? _nv003996rm+0x6df3/0xd0b8 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa087ffae>] ? _nv012988rm+0x2ab/0xb7f [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa088f2da>] ? _nv012985rm+0x155/0x1e5b [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0744df4>] ? _nv008664rm+0x3c/0x77 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0744cbf>] ? _nv007902rm+0xaf/0xda [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa073ae5c>] ? _nv007991rm+0x48b/0x638 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa073b1dd>] ? _nv008532rm+0x1d4/0x1e8 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0745c7b>] ? _nv008612rm+0x60/0x7e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa035f7e1>] ? _nv001067rm+0x2456/0x4040 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa035d2d4>] ? _nv001033rm+0x1203/0x1239 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa035d373>] ? _nv016057rm+0xe/0x26 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa035d90c>] ? _nv001067rm+0x581/0x4040 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa035d2d4>] ? _nv001033rm+0x1203/0x1239 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa035d373>] ? _nv016057rm+0xe/0x26 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa035d690>] ? _nv001067rm+0x305/0x4040 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa035d2d4>] ? _nv001033rm+0x1203/0x1239 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa035d347>] ? _nv016059rm+0x3d/0x5b [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0a1e667>] ? _nv001076rm+0xdf/0x1c3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0a2141e>] ? rm_free_unused_clients+0x9a/0x1a2 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffff8120509b>] ? tty_release+0x47a/0x48e

 [<ffffffffa0a4294f>] ? nv_kern_ctl_close+0x95/0xf3 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffff810b28ca>] ? fput+0xea/0x1a5

 [<ffffffff810afa7d>] ? filp_close+0x62/0x6a

 [<ffffffff8103aae0>] ? put_files_struct+0x63/0xc1

 [<ffffffff8103ae19>] ? do_exit+0x258/0x6f5

 [<ffffffff8103b539>] ? do_group_exit+0x72/0x9c

 [<ffffffff81044b64>] ? get_signal_to_deliver+0x419/0x43a

 [<ffffffff81001d44>] ? do_signal+0x38/0x638

 [<ffffffff81002380>] ? do_notify_resume+0x25/0x61

 [<ffffffff81377fb6>] ? retint_signal+0x3d/0x77

```

```

NVRM: GPU at 0000:08:00.0 has fallen off the bus.

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 32, Channel ID 00000001 intr 00040000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00009097 00000700 ff7fff00 0000000c

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00009097 00000704 ff7fff7f 0000000c

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00009097 00000708 0000007f 00000004

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 12, COCOD 00000001 e0019700 00009097 0000070c 00000000

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00009097 00000714 0fffca00 0000000c

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 13, 0001 00000000 00009097 00000718 20050453 00000004

NVRM: Xid (0000:09:00): 12, COCOD 00000001 e0019700 00009097 0000071c 00074404

usb 1-6.2: USB disconnect, device number 5

INFO: rcu_sched detected stall on CPU 3 (t=6000 jiffies)

Pid: 4612, comm: X Tainted: P           O 3.2.7-pf #1

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8107b5df>] ? __rcu_pending+0x82/0x336

 [<ffffffff8107c177>] ? rcu_check_callbacks+0x7e/0xae

 [<ffffffff810423a9>] ? update_process_times+0x31/0x63

 [<ffffffff810595b5>] ? tick_sched_timer+0x62/0x7e

 [<ffffffff81050720>] ? __run_hrtimer.clone.26+0x4c/0xc1

 [<ffffffff81050d0f>] ? hrtimer_interrupt+0xc9/0x195

 [<ffffffff810141dc>] ? smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x80/0x95

 [<ffffffff81378f8b>] ? apic_timer_interrupt+0x6b/0x70

 <EOI>  [<ffffffffa101c4b4>] ? _nv014334rm+0x15d/0x42e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa101c57c>] ? _nv014334rm+0x225/0x42e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14101af>] ? _nv009652rm+0x14/0xa1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1438af8>] ? _nv003996rm+0x694b/0xd0b8 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa107b109>] ? _nv002303rm+0x4bf/0x4d0 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa107b311>] ? _nv002008rm+0x1f7/0x20d [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa11f17c2>] ? _nv005188rm+0x21a/0x232 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa12abbbc>] ? _nv003983rm+0x293e/0x3b94 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa12e5ddf>] ? _nv005795rm+0x10b/0x11d [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa12d2cb8>] ? _nv005949rm+0x111/0x2b1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa12d1fc0>] ? _nv005957rm+0x19a/0x3fe [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0fd66ad>] ? _nv001071rm+0xa6/0xf4 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0fd689f>] ? _nv016058rm+0x1a4/0x397 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10072d4>] ? _nv001033rm+0x1203/0x1239 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1007473>] ? _nv001067rm+0xe8/0x4040 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0ffeb57>] ? _nv000941rm+0x26/0x147 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa16bcfd5>] ? _nv001099rm+0x325/0x731 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa16cb084>] ? rm_ioctl+0x6d/0x169 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa16c2a99>] ? _nv014604rm+0x9/0xe [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1026b36>] ? _nv017689rm+0x3a7/0x442 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa16ec09b>] ? nv_kern_ioctl+0x331/0x38e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa16ec137>] ? nv_kern_unlocked_ioctl+0x1c/0x23 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffff810bef3a>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x3ff/0x440

 [<ffffffff810c20fc>] ? dput+0x1c/0x13c

 [<ffffffff810b2960>] ? fput+0x180/0x1a5

 [<ffffffff810befb7>] ? sys_ioctl+0x3c/0x61

 [<ffffffff813784fb>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

INFO: rcu_sched detected stall on CPU 3 (t=24031 jiffies)

Pid: 4612, comm: X Tainted: P           O 3.2.7-pf #1

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8107b5df>] ? __rcu_pending+0x82/0x336

 [<ffffffff8107c177>] ? rcu_check_callbacks+0x7e/0xae

 [<ffffffff810423a9>] ? update_process_times+0x31/0x63

 [<ffffffff810595b5>] ? tick_sched_timer+0x62/0x7e

 [<ffffffff81050720>] ? __run_hrtimer.clone.26+0x4c/0xc1

 [<ffffffff81050d0f>] ? hrtimer_interrupt+0xc9/0x195

 [<ffffffff810141dc>] ? smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x80/0x95

 [<ffffffff81378f8b>] ? apic_timer_interrupt+0x6b/0x70

 <EOI>  [<ffffffffa101c584>] ? _nv014334rm+0x22d/0x42e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa14101af>] ? _nv009652rm+0x14/0xa1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1438af8>] ? _nv003996rm+0x694b/0xd0b8 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa107b109>] ? _nv002303rm+0x4bf/0x4d0 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa107b311>] ? _nv002008rm+0x1f7/0x20d [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa11f17c2>] ? _nv005188rm+0x21a/0x232 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa12abbbc>] ? _nv003983rm+0x293e/0x3b94 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa12e5ddf>] ? _nv005795rm+0x10b/0x11d [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa12d2cb8>] ? _nv005949rm+0x111/0x2b1 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa12d1fc0>] ? _nv005957rm+0x19a/0x3fe [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0fd66ad>] ? _nv001071rm+0xa6/0xf4 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0fd689f>] ? _nv016058rm+0x1a4/0x397 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa10072d4>] ? _nv001033rm+0x1203/0x1239 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1007473>] ? _nv001067rm+0xe8/0x4040 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa0ffeb57>] ? _nv000941rm+0x26/0x147 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa16bcfd5>] ? _nv001099rm+0x325/0x731 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa16cb084>] ? rm_ioctl+0x6d/0x169 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa16c2a99>] ? _nv014604rm+0x9/0xe [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa1026b36>] ? _nv017689rm+0x3a7/0x442 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa16ec09b>] ? nv_kern_ioctl+0x331/0x38e [nvidia]

 [<ffffffffa16ec137>] ? nv_kern_unlocked_ioctl+0x1c/0x23 [nvidia]

 [<ffffffff810bef3a>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x3ff/0x440

 [<ffffffff810c20fc>] ? dput+0x1c/0x13c

 [<ffffffff810b2960>] ? fput+0x180/0x1a5

 [<ffffffff810befb7>] ? sys_ioctl+0x3c/0x61

 [<ffffffff813784fb>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

```

update:  I just bumped the version up to =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.40 and still managed to get a crash a few minutes ago.  Slightly different Xorg error message

```

[  1317.607] (EE) NVIDIA(0): GpFifo object allocation failed: 0x2c

[  1317.609] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to allocate DMA push buffer

[  1317.610] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

[  1317.610] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Error recovery failed.

[  1317.610] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

[  1317.610] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to restore the NVIDIA error handler!

[  1317.610] 

[  1317.610] Backtrace:

[  1317.615] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x56a796]

[  1317.616] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x16e369) [0x56e369]

[  1317.616] 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f35617f5000+0x107f0) [0x7f35618057f0]

[  1317.616] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f355bafd000+0x8ef3a) [0x7f355bb8bf3a]

[  1317.616] 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f355bafd000+0x901b6) [0x7f355bb8d1b6]

[  1317.616] 5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f355bafd000+0xae312) [0x7f355bbab312]

[  1317.616] 6: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f355bafd000+0x525b81) [0x7f355c022b81]

[  1317.616] 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xf8aa5) [0x4f8aa5]

[  1317.616] 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xef65b) [0x4ef65b]

[  1317.616] 9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x35b39) [0x435b39]

[  1317.616] 10: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24d3a) [0x424d3a]

[  1317.616] 11: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xec) [0x7f356072322c]

[  1317.616] 12: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24889) [0x424889]

[  1317.616] 

[  1317.616] Segmentation fault at address 0x88

[  1317.616] 

Fatal server error:

[  1317.616] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[  1317.616] 

[  1317.616] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

```

If anyone has any useful tips on what to do to figure out what is wrong and/or how to resolve this, please let me know.

----------

## F1r31c3r

I found this that may be able to holp you.

You have the XID 32 and some other codes in their.

You got the xid 13 code which could indicate a hardware issue but do not take that as it is. Check this link and follow the tools that nvidia suggest to try.

http://docs.nvidia.com/deploy/xid-errors/index.html#topic_5_3

----------

